# XMAS Sound and DCC For Eggliner



## jhking52 (May 6, 2011)

What DCC decoder and what sound decoder would you recommend to equip an Aristo Eggliner for DCC *AND* to play Christmas music?

I suspect the real question is - is there a sound decoder or sound add-on that can be custom programmed with user supplied sounds and music.

John King, Maryland


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I would find an inexpensive "player" and trigger it from a function output on a normal decoder. 

The QSI has a "user sound" that I have used for calling out "All aboard" remotely, but the QSI is out of stock right now. The "user sound" is simple to add, it's just a .wav file... 

There are other decoders that can have custom sounds, a bit more work, maybe a Zimo would be the best and easiest right now. I know you can do it with a Digitraxx, but the software is a pain, and the sound level is low.

Greg


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

John[/b] 

I would 2nd Greg's thoughts about the QSI with the same caveat....none available now.







[/b]

I would turn to a ZIMO MX-645 with their FRS-7 speaker within some type of enclosure.[/b]

The other day, I uploaded an Bumblebee Eggliner with the above installed hardware.[/b]

It is not Tom Hanks Christmas sound but a Bee with an ATTITUDE 4 sure.







[/b]

BumbleBee link[/b]
[/b] 

Thanks to this forum sponsor (Train-Li) - see Banner/Link at the top of this page[/b]..[/b]

* YES - The BumbleBee sound track is comming from the internal
mounted speaker inside the BEE.







I used a FLIPvideo camera.
*


----------



## jhking52 (May 6, 2011)

Greg and Ray: 

Thanks for the "right on" answers. (And the good video link too!) 

John King, Bowie Maryland


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*There was a club meeting at a new members Garden Layout.*

*Larry (not SPEEDO_Larry) and Helen Thank You for a great time!!!*

*Bumble Bee with a BITE #2 - Outside*

*Even at 1/2 volume there was plenty of BUZZZZZZZZ*


----------



## mapper65 (Feb 15, 2009)

This is a Digitrax SFX064. The capacity for sound is limited as far as length goes to about what you hear in this video. They make another model with more memory which I believe gives you at least double the storage that you are hearing here. I will say that this takes a little playing with because each of the memory locations can only hold so much data so some of these messages are split up and spanned across 2 or 3 memory locations played in succession. If you listen very very closely you will hear a slight glitch when it goes between memory locations but for the most part it goes undetectable. 

Not sure if the larger storage version of this has larger memory slots or just more slots. If my memory serves me correctly, the memory slots are larger. I'm sure there are some experts on here that will know better than I. You can trigger these with track magnets based on programming however you see fit. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8-cNPMKR-c


----------

